# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  The case of Cedar Creek Cases continues.

## Wes Brandt

These are the facts: (question at bottom)

Adrians '23 Loar drawing shows the total thickness 3 3/8 at the bridge.

My F5 is very closely copied from this drawing, outline, archings, neck thickness and set (though not the decorative aspects) and is 3 3/8 at the bridge

A Collings MTO (oval hole A) I have here also measures  3 3/8 at the bridge.

I have two Cedar Creek cases sitting here,  A and F style, and neither my mandolin or the Collings will fit them... the top hits the bridge and is still open an inch... besides the fact that I obviously wouldn't want to put the pressure on the instruments that it takes to close them, I REALLY don't like the idea of the bridge having so little xtra space and what would happen if the case got squeezed at some point. 

I'm about to send them back, at my expense, because they insist the cases are fine. Case closed. :Grin: 

QUESTION... do any of you make mandolins thinner than 3 3/8?? Seems like they would need to be about 3 total to fit well.

----------


## Gail Hester

Wes, that's about normal give or take a little for bridge height differences.  Sometimes a case will appear to be interfearing with the bridge when it's not.  To verify what the probelm is, I have put a thin playdough/clay type material in a baggie set on the bridge to make sure that it is the bridge that is contacting first.  Sometimes it's another issue.  

I have also had some bad luck with new cases lately, points in the wrong place, wrong dimensions, etc.

----------


## sunburst

I just called Cedar Creek this morning. I was going over there to have the F5 I just finished measured for a custom fit case (a service they offer, either by laser probing or from a sent-in measurement sheet and tracing), but they are too busy getting ready for the NAMM show, so I guess this one will have to go to the owner with no case... since Calton has not filled my order and does not return emails...
Anyone out there thinking of starting a case company??

----------


## Wes Brandt

> Wes, that's about normal give or take a little for bridge height differences.  Sometimes a case will appear to be interfearing with the bridge when it's not.  To verify what the probelm is, I have put a thin playdough/clay type material in a baggie set on the bridge to make sure that it is the bridge that is contacting first.  Sometimes it's another issue.  
> 
> I have also had some bad luck with new cases lately, points in the wrong place, wrong dimensions, etc.


Thanks much Gail,

In this instance, I can see clearly they are hitting on the bridges first. I can see the bridge "printing" on the velvet. I thought maybe the neck cutouts weren't deep enough but they are.  I tried pushing in the padding to sort of seat it and it helped a little but... I don't think the next person who they send these cases to will be very happy either.

----------


## Jessbusenitz

I have a banjo case made by CC and it's a tight(pretty snug)  fit, so I don't know if they design them that way or what.

----------


## Paul Hostetter

It would be nice if someone would block out the inside of a good shell to make it a full suspension case, such as violins and violas already have available. The instrument is suspended inside by blocks over and below the tail and neck blocks, firmly held in place when the case is shut. 



The one additional detail for mandolins would be padding or blocking for additional support of the headstock.

This way the body would have plenty of space from face to back, with no possibility of the case top touching the bridge, etc. This could happen in either a shaped or oblong case. I have refit old Gibson cases to do this, it's pretty easy.

----------


## Wes Brandt

> It would be nice if someone would block out the inside of a good shell to make it a full suspension case, such as violins and violas already have available. The instrument is suspended inside by blocks over and below the tail and neck blocks, firmly held in place when the case is shut. 
> 
> 
> 
> The one additional detail for mandolins would be padding or blocking for additional support of the headstock.
> 
> This way the body would have plenty of space from face to back, with no possibility of the case top touching the bridge, etc. This could happen in either a shaped or oblong case. I have refit old Gibson cases to do this, it's pretty easy.


Looks and sounds good to me Paul... you must have a nice computer program for doing mockups. I've also seen some violin family cases that provide you with optional thickness bits of padding that can be velcroed in place to fit variations in instruments.

Yes, the fit is also quite snug around the perimeter padding, which is good as there is plenty of padding before the case edges and will probably loosen up over time, but it's hard to comprehend making it undersized for the most important aspect of the case ...keeping the bridge from taking hits or additional pressure. These cases would have been quite nice if they were just 1/2'" or so thicker. The rest of the workmanship and materials are very good.

----------


## Charles E.

If they are making their cases too shallow and refuse to admit it, they will not be in buisness very long. It seems like such a simple thing, good luck.

----------


## Mandobar

Cedar creek bought out harp tone and tkl.  No more competition so if no one else comes forward with cash to start a new company we are at their mercy.

John, try hoffee case co.  He's gearing up.

----------


## Will Kimble

I have had good luck with Ameritage lately, I REALLY like their shaped F-style mandolin case.  It is sad about Calton, I have orders there that I have given up on.  

Will Kimble
www.kimblemandolins.com

----------


## nola_mando

I have a Cedar Creek case for my Octave and it is a great fit.

----------


## Fretbear

Gail's idea is a good one. I have a shaped TKL and to say that the bridge saddle imprints on the top felt is an understatement. On the other hand, it in no way interferes with the lid closing, so it is a fine balancing act. A very hard and direct blow to that exact spot on the outside, enough to deflect the hard shell, would likely cause damage. On the other hand, the mandolin does not move inside that case, even when dropped or shaken, and I don't know if I would like any "slop" between the top and back either. I have carried it in that case for over a decade, and whatever pressure is there does not ever cause the mandolin to go out of tune.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From the *Hiscox* case website - quote :- _" The instrument sits on, and is held by strategically placed soft foam cushions to create the ultimate in lightweight protection "_. I can't help but feel that maybe the new Hiscox case is one of the 'better' cases currently available.They certainly seem to be 'roomy'. They appear to be a bit bulky at first,but if you go to the Hiscox website to see how they're constructed,you'll understand why.
   Neither my Travelite case or my TKL rectangular case,show any bridge impression on the lid interior,
                                            Ivan

----------


## Stephen Perry

I anyone is seriously considering case design, a reasonable US made case could be:

1.  Molded heavy ABS - like an ABS canoe.  I priced getting a mold made once, a bit high $$$ for me.
2.  Waterproof valance.  I really like that aspect.
3.  In addition to the standard outline foam, several covered blocks of slightly different thicknesses for tail and neck base for positioning the instrument
4.  Wedge on velcro under and over the headstock to provide precise firm cushioning
5.  Blocks on lid, velcro attached and several choices, to get the instrument firmly suspended within the case

I don't know why exactly, but Gianna decided using Cedar Creek wasn't good for us.  

I can second the liking for the shaped Ameritage.

----------


## dunwell

Over the years I've tried TKL, Harptone, Cedar Creek custom shop, Calton, and I am now using Ameritage. I had troubles with all except for Calton. It is sad to see that there are now issues with them. I particularly like that I could call Al, order a case and _FORGET_ about it. It would arrive with the proper configuration at or close to the time specified. It seems that all other case companies, now just one company in the case of TKL/Harptone/CedarCreek, have scheduling issues. I don't understand this with a production shop. The shop floor flow should be a _known_.

In any case, with Ameritage there were a few scheduling or communication issues in my last order, but some of that was with health issues of the design person. So no real fault to them there. Of the two cases I ordered, one was delayed due to a trim mix-up and had to be re-fit. Both however are a good fit. They use the design of holding the neck in two places and have a big pad under the headblock. There is another pad pair at the tail block and the sides are supported with various blocks but not all the way around. In particular, the points are free. This sort of _floats_ the instrument. Very much like the image posted earlier by Paul.

Further, I like the outside design of the contoured cases, they use heavy edge trim and cloth for the covering. I also have my logo embroidered in the cloth cover. Very reasonable prices.

Negatives is still the scheduling, communications,  and deliver time. The gluing of the interior cloth sometimes is a bit rough and the cloth itself is a bit stiff at first. But it is also an under $200 case, not Calton prices.

FWIW,
Alan D.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

I have had good experiences with Ameritage.  I guess I've not been keeping track of the case businesses.  Can anyone say tactfully just what the current state of Calton is?  Also what of Pegasus USA?  A friend of mine recently got a CF guitar case from Hoffee and is very pleased with it.

----------


## Paul Hostetter

My issue with Hiscox is the same as with any of the urethane foam cases with aluminum valences: they gas off and warp and eventually the valences don't close right. And at best, they're an around-town case—not flightworthy. I don't see why there can't be a simple "Canadian" case (even made in China) with a decent wood shell and full suspension for mandolins that costs much more than any other "Canadian" case. 

Is there a Pegasus USA? 

I miss Al and I miss Calton Canada. What a pity that guy ran it into the ground.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Paul, I asked because I seem to remember that Big Joe and Sam were working on getting something together about getting Pegs made here.  But I think the last I heard of that was a year or more ago.

----------


## Paul Hostetter

I wish they would, their (Scottish) mandolin cases were great.

----------


## JLeather

I didn't realize finding an adequate case was such a challenge.  My main mando is in a travelite case and I have nothing but good things to say about it.  If I wanted something with a harder shell is anything available these days or what?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

GWW which are the guys making Ameritage have made short runs for me where I ordered a bit more austere case than the stock Ameritage with vinyl instead of Cordura and plush instead of satin and given a pretty competitive price. They also made the cases for my octaves. 
 With the same arched lid as the Ameritage there's no bridge clearance issue and they're very strong although a bit heavy. Just be aware you need a pretty good lead time.

----------


## bobbyburns

I really miss the old Harptone company. I've ordered many cases from them in the past for instruments that just had no standard case option. You could send them a tracing, tell them where you wanted padding, where you needed clearance (for tuners, points, banjo 5th string pegs...), and where it needed to touch, how high you wanted the neck support/accessory box, and any other detail important to you, and they made you a case to fit! Around the time of the TKL buys every other case maker event, I'd ordered a few fairly fancy and expensive custom cases from Harptone (Or so I thought). What I got was a standard TKL case with the padding removed so that it would fit (sort of) the old Orpheum banjo with a 12"++ rim. The rim fit so tight against the velvet that you had to really force the lid to close. The yoke of the neck support was exactly in the same spot as the 5th string peg (even though I'd told them where I wanted it, and how it needed room around the peg). The velvet was glued to the wood---NO PADDING!!!!! This was a very nice, very old banjo, and my customer would have not been happy with this case, and I never considered asking him to take it. I sent it back, explained the problems I had with it, and they sent a slightly bigger case with almost enough padding, but the neck support was so high that the peghead stuck up and you would have to force the head down to close the lid. The yoke was still in the same spot one the neck! I rebuilt the neck support myself, as we figured this was the best the TKL morons were going to do. One of the other cases I ordered at this same time, was for an old smallish tenor guitar. I got a standard classical guitar case with a lot of padding in it aroung the guitar body. The padding actually did resemble the shape of the tenor as I had traced for them, but the neck support had the same issue as the banjo case. I guess more padding was better than none? The old Harptone company would actually make a playwood shell in the shape you wanted, with room for the right amount of padding in the right spots. The TKL/Cedar Creek/whomever they choose to call themselves when they answer the phone today company, just picks a case shape the have already fabricated and stuffs it with foam to SORT OF fit your specs, and covers it with the material you chose, charges you too much for this CUSTOM job, and hopes you are stupid and tasteless enough that you don't know the difference or care. It really irked me to spend that much on a custom case, and still have to modify it myself!! Now days I order one of the nicer chinese cases, and redo the interior myself to fit like I want it to. 
TKL BE DAMNED!!

----------


## Wes Brandt

> GWW which are the guys making Ameritage have made short runs for me where I ordered a bit more austere case than the stock Ameritage with vinyl instead of Cordura and plush instead of satin and given a pretty competitive price. They also made the cases for my octaves. 
>  With the same arched lid as the Ameritage there's no bridge clearance issue and they're very strong although a bit heavy. Just be aware you need a pretty good lead time.


Thanks for the info... didn't know about GWW.
So can you order different lining material from GWW? I just don't like that fuzzy teddybear lining I see on online in the Ameritage Gold and Silver lines (unless the photo is deceiving me) , plus they don't show a contoured A style just F.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Here's the cases I ordered. I got a burgundy lining in the octave. But they offer a lot of options. See if you can contact Nancy.

----------


## almeriastrings

> My issue with Hiscox is the same as with any of the urethane foam cases with aluminum valences: they gas off and warp and eventually the valences don't close right. And at best, they're an around-town case—not flightworthy..


Is this "issue" you have based on actual, real-world experience with them, may I ask, or on theorising about them?

The reason I ask is that I have (and still do) quite a number of their guitar cases. Some of them I have now had, and used regularly, including extensive flying time, for around 12 years. Not one of them has this "issue" you report. There is zero warp. None whatever. The only actual "defect"  I have ever noticed is that the lining can come loose around the accessory hatch (on the guitar cases) after several years of heavy use. The mandolin cases are only just out, so I'd be real surprised if you have seen any problems with those yet. I have one, and I like it quite a lot. I would happily use it as a flight case. I do have a couple of Calton's (the UK ones) and to be quite honest, I feel the protection offered by the Hiscox is about as good at less than half the weight. I know many full time pro's who fly with these cases constantly.. there's a short list of some users here:

http://www.hiscoxcases.com/testimonials_hiscox.htm

One of the names is classical violinist Nigel Kennedy, who entrusts instruments worth many hundreds of thousands to them... I don't think he just means "about town", either... they are hugely popular with orchestral players, and one 'cellist I know did 3 US tours, an Australia and New Zealand tour, several European tours, and a tour of China with her $90K 'cello in one. Both the case and the 'cello survived in great shape, which I'd suggest would be highly unlikely if they were really "not flightworthy".

----------


## Glassweb

More mandolin makers than ever - both luthiers and companies. More mandolin players than ever - the world over at that! Yet the choices for a good case are few and far between. How sad is that!?

----------


## Wes Brandt

Thanks Jim.

Wes

----------


## mandowilli

I also own a Hiscox case and it is very fine indeed.  It is lightweight but you could stand on this thing as the Company touts, and it would not crush.  Granted, it is a bit larger than others but the instrument is snug inside and I am able to include a humidifier, hygrometer, strings, tuner, cloth, notebook, and pick pouch and still have room available.

For $200?  No regrets.

----------


## Linds

> I have a Cedar Creek case for my Octave and it is a great fit.


Hey, Nola -- My new octave is in a Cedar Creek case, too.  Have you flown with yours?  If so, what's your experience?  I'm thinking about getting a case cover for a little extra protection while I fly (Colorado Case Cover or something similar), but since my Cedar Creek is custom (it seems like it's thicker and shorter than most guitar cases), I'm not sure how to find one that fits.  I'm curious to hear how this case travels, though.  It seems really heavy and sturdy.

----------


## Mandobar

Ameritage I making all the Collings uke and electric guitar cases.  Their volume has increased tremendously and I have waited several months for instruments while Collings waited on cases.  Lots of lead time as Jim advises.

----------


## Paul Hostetter

> Is this "issue" you have based on actual, real-world experience with them, may I ask, or on theorising about them?


Well, I don't (and never have had) a financial interest them. You can follow some links on my website and find out more on your own, so I won't belabor it, but I've been in the instrument business for over 50 years. I have handled many thousands of instruments, starting well before these urethane shell cases were even on the market. Yes, I have personal experience. I don't know you, or how much you have had, but it exceeds 12 years.

I just tossed a dead, unclosable Hiscox guitar case for someone a couple of months ago. SKB is the American brand that has this issue, they're much more common here. Violin cases, like guitar cases, are very much prone to this failure, hence my skepticism about mandolin cases. My experience tells me urethane cases aren't worth much. The one good thing is perhaps that they float. I told you my issue. If you don't share it, splendid. But don't take a swipe at me as if I don't have direct experience. I repair instruments, I see the ones where the cases have failed them.

----------


## Charles E.

This company offers mandolin cases from Eastman and Bobelock.....

http://www.giannaviolins.com/Accesso...olincases.html

We sell a lot of Bobelock violin cases in our shop, they are well made and offered in different price points. I believe Howard Core is the distributor.

----------


## peter.coombe

Jeepers, after all this slagging of Cedar Creek you guys are making me nervous.  All cases except the first one I have received from them have been OK and the last custom case I received was perfect, so I thought my case problems were at long last solved.  There is another one on the way, so lets see how that goes.  By far the best cases I have used are Presto, individually custom hand made here in Australia, but most customers won't pay the premium price.  My personal mandolin lives in a Presto case that is around 15 years old, that has been checked in as luggage on planes more time than I care to remember.  Their new mandolin case is really nice.

----------


## almeriastrings

I have seen the warpage issue with TKL cases, yes. I have two of them here with that problem. Like I said, though, I have personally flown many, many tens of thousands of miles with Hiscox cases over the years and know a lot of other people who have too. I know that Ralph McTell has been using them for all his tours for years, and even saw it hit the concrete while being unloaded from a 'plane once, falling around 15 feet. His old Gibson inside was fine. They are not constructed in the same manner as TLK's and most other ABS cases. The key difference is in the bonding of the internal foam moulding to the shell, and also in the structure of that internal moulding. My own experience with them is sufficient to give me a lot of confidence in them from the protection point of view. I would envisage that you could warp any ABS case if it was subjected to extreme over-heating.... one of my pet peeves is why so many cases are black... that said, I have not seen that in a Hiscox. My main problem with your comment is that you stated these cases are not "flightworthy" and are only good for "about town". That's just ridiculous (in my opinion) and flies in the face of all available evidence.

I have no connection whatever with Hiscox, incidentally - except as a very satisfied long-term user.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I don't know about any'warping' issues with TKL cases.My own,is the First Quality Music "American Vintage" model,with extra reinforced top & steel corner reinforcings. It's coming on for 6 years old & is as stable as it was when new.
 Re._''urethane foam''_ in the Hiscox case - who says it's urethane ?. Hiscox don't state that on their website,merely saying that the use a _'blend of high tech.cellular foam'_. My own Hiscox Guitar case is getting close to 15 years old & is still like new & funtions perfectly. My only quibble is that there's no room for a decent strap inside - a bit of a design oversight IMHO. In it's 15 years,with a series of different Guitars in side it,it's had it's fair share of knocks & it's come out smiling. If i didn't have 2 unused Mandolin cases - my original Weber Fern case,(a contender for the heaviest Mandolin case ever made - at 13.5 Lbs, it seems like it) & an unused Eastman rectangular 'Violin' style case,i'd be out shopping for a Hiscox case today !,
                                                                                                                                 Ivan

----------


## Austin Clark

Nola and Linds: That archtop octave case is custom sized to that particular instrument.  :Wink: 

To that note, I have been using Cedar Creek for a while and I order my mandolin cases (and octave cases) with a custom padding configuration that leaves space for the bridge and puts the supporting padding on the tailpiece instead.

----------


## Wes Brandt

I just wish they had told me I needed to order custom to get a case that fits. I shipped the two cases back, ground ups at $65 with insurance and signature ...so this little lesson has cost me $105.

And, after dealing with their Borg like ("resistance is futile") customer service not returning calls and wasting several hours of my time, they've also caused me to loose 3.2% more of my confidence in the human race and I need all of that I can hold on to.

OK...I'm done moaning. :Grin:

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

I tried to order a 12 fret 000 guitar case from TKL earlier this year.... I've purchased them many times in the past from TKL.  Found out that they are no longer a catalog item and I'd have to go thru the custom shop (Cedar Creek?).  The backlog was over 6 weeks.  A 12 fret 000 isn't exactly a rare guitar.  You'd think they would keep a few on hand.  I also ordered a rectangular Loar style case from them years ago.  As I understand, they made the Loar type cases for the Monroe model Gibson.  Even supplying a tracing, the instrument wouldn't fit, and the "feet" on the case were attached such that the case wouldn't even stand up!  After their second attempt to make it right, I just gave up and returned it.  I will say, more recent dealings with the custom shop have been much better and I've made no returns in many years, but I'll be looking closely at other case makers when I go to NAMM this weekend.

----------


## Mike Black

Let us know what you find Lynn!

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Yes, please.  I'm about to finish up a 12 fret 000.  No sir, that isn't a rare size guitar...   :Smile:   What's Saga selling these days for that?

----------


## Russ Jordan

Guardian makes a 000 12 fret, Geib style case.

----------


## Paul Hostetter

Guardian is a Music Link case.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

I've not been real happy with what I've gotten from Saga.  Quality control isn't that great.  I had a 14 fret D case that the hinges were mounted screwy and it wouldn't open all the way.  Because I didn't catch this for some time (when I was ready to use it), they wanted me to pay shipping back.  Not worth it.  I sold it for a loss and moved on.  Bottom line, check out each case as soon as it arrives and make sure its OK.  I bought my last 12 fret 000 case from my buddy over at Finecases.com.  It was flat top/flatback, but a nice quality case and fit well.  I'll check out cases at NAMM and let you know what I find.
Lynn

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well,yesterday i part-ex'd my *Eastman* Mandolin case for a *Hiscox* case,& i have to say that i'm much more than pleased with it. The fit & finish both externally & especially internally, is first class. The case will take both my Weber Fern & also my larger than normal Lebeda "Special". At 7.5 lbs in weight,it is heavier that the Travelite,but 4 lbs less than my TKL 'American Vintage' case.
    The Hiscox now takes the place of my Travelite,which is still the lightest case out there,but the zipper has given me a few hairy moments. I've mentioned on here in a previous thread,that my first Mandolin came in a Travelite case. The zipper stuck so much as to be unmoveable, & i literally had to tear the whole top off the case,hinges & all, to get my Mandolin out. In an effort to get the lightest case around,i bought another Travelite in the hope that the zipper problem wouldn't arise. As a matter of interest,it's not the zipper itself that causes the problem,it's the strip of material that rests in between the zipper & the case itself. This material ocasionally sheds a few loose threads which get caught in the zipper,causing it to stick. Anyhow on a few occasions,the zipper has stuck & it's taken a bit of time to un-stick it.
    In the UK the Hiscox case retails usually for £99.0 UK ($158.0 US). I know that it's more expensive to buy in the US ( duty & tax etc.), but having seen one first hand & having now bought one,i would recommend that anybody wanting a good Mandolin case,has a look at the Hiscox case,because comparing it to the other cases i've had (& still got),i can't personally fault it,
                                                                                                                                                      Ivan :Wink:

----------


## nobullmando74

Wow. I think this thread killed my desire to get a Cedar Creek Case. I guess I'll get another Calton for my Campanella F. Maybe it will be ready when my mandolin is finished.  :Smile:

----------


## Tavy

> Well,yesterday i part-ex'd my *Eastman* Mandolin case for a *Hiscox* case,& i have to say that i'm much more than pleased with it. The fit & finish both externally & especially internally, is first class. The case will take both my Weber Fern & also my larger than normal Lebeda "Special". At 7.5 lbs in weight,it is heavier that the Travelite,but 4 lbs less than my TKL 'American Vintage' case.
>     The Hiscox now takes the place of my Travelite,which is still the lightest case out there,but the zipper has given me a few hairy moments. I've mentioned on here in a previous thread,that my first Mandolin came in a Travelite case. The zipper stuck so much as to be unmoveable, & i literally had to tear the whole top off the case,hinges & all, to get my Mandolin out. In an effort to get the lightest case around,i bought another Travelite in the hope that the zipper problem wouldn't arise. As a matter of interest,it's not the zipper itself that causes the problem,it's the strip of material that rests in between the zipper & the case itself. This material ocasionally sheds a few loose threads which get caught in the zipper,causing it to stick. Anyhow on a few occasions,the zipper has stuck & it's taken a bit of time to un-stick it.
>     In the UK the Hiscox case retails usually for £99.0 UK ($158.0 US). I know that it's more expensive to buy in the US ( duty & tax etc.), but having seen one first hand & having now bought one,i would recommend that anybody wanting a good Mandolin case,has a look at the Hiscox case,because comparing it to the other cases i've had (& still got),i can't personally fault it,
>                                                                                                                                                       Ivan


This is interesting to me, because I took delivery of a brand new Hiscox mandolin case this morning (aside: if you shop around you can get it _slightly_ cheaper than the £99).

First impressions: it's pretty big and roomy, the mandolin is held firm very well in the case, only complaint is it's a touch heavy compared to the Eastman case I've been used to...  But, much _much_ better built: right from the moment you open it it exudes quality.   If you believe the marketing it'll stand up to 0.5tons of crush, and I can personally vouch for the fact that it'll take my weight (tested without a mandolin inside, and admittedly I don't weigh half a ton!).  Right at this moment, I can't imagine why I would ever need to buy another case in my lifetime.... but ask me again in ten years  :Wink:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi *Tavy* - The total retail cost of the Hiscox case at the store i bought it from was in fact £89.00 ($142.0 US),but prices in the UK range from the £99.0 to £106.00 at one store. The weight of my Weber in the Hiscox,was about the same as the weight of the Weber in the Eastman Violin style case i part-ex'd.
   I totally agree with your assesment of the Hiscox case. It holds the mandolin perfectly,without any movement at all, & the headstock scroll is well away from anything that could cause damage to it. I too can't see me needing another Mandolin case either,that is unless i could sell my TKL 'American Vintage' series case,then i'd buy another Hiscox - it's certainly the best case i've had to date. Maybe not the lightest case i've had (Travelite),but then again,it doesn't have a very 'iffy' zipper to keep it closed,
                                                                                                                                                                     Ivan  :Grin:

----------


## Tavy

> Hi *Tavy* - The total retail cost of the Hiscox case at the store i bought it from was in fact £89.00 ($142.0 US),but prices in the UK range from the £99.0 to £106.00 at one store.


Sounds like we might have bought from the same place (Eagle Music shop?).  Anyhow, lets hope both our cases last the course now that we've praised them up  :Wink:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I bought mine from *Forsyth Bros*.in Manchester,a very long established instrument / music store. My Hiscox Guitar case is still in absolutely perfect working order after 15 years,so i can't see the mandolin case giving up the ghost in any less time. After the unfortunate fiddlyness of the zipper on the Travelite case,2 simple latches are a joy to use. I must say here that as the very 'lightest' of cases, & apart from the *&^%£$* zipper,the Travelite still remains a very good case,
                                                                                                                     Ivan

----------


## mrmando

Any love for Access cases out there?

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

> Any love for Access cases out there?


Instrument cases seem to have gone the way of shoes.  Years ago, you could search around and find a pair that fit well and, after they wore out, you could get another pair and expect to get the same fit.  For the majority of shoe manufacturers, this is no longer true. Whether it is changing designs for the sake of fashion or moving manufacturing to find ever cheaper build costs, the end result is typically poor fit and/or poor quality. Repeatability in shoes seems to be a distant memory

As for Access cases, although this thread is focusing on HSC's, I have an Access stage something soft case that exudes build quality.

----------


## Charles E.

> Any love for Access cases out there?


I just bought an Access-stage 3 soft case for my new mandolin. I think it is wonderful.

----------


## Linds

> Nola and Linds: That archtop octave case is custom sized to that particular instrument. 
> 
> To that note, I have been using Cedar Creek for a while and I order my mandolin cases (and octave cases) with a custom padding configuration that leaves space for the bridge and puts the supporting padding on the tailpiece instead.


Yup.  Mine seems really well-made, too.  I want to fly with it in about a month, though, and I've never checked an instrument this nice before.  With the airlines' seeming diffidence towards safe handling of instruments, I'm hoping this case can handle it.  I'm getting insurance on the thing, just in case.  I wish the airlines would let musical instruments that will fit in the overhead fly there automatically, but with everyone trying to avoid baggage fees these days and carrying on everything and the kitchen sink, there just isn't enough room.

----------


## peter.coombe

I'm resurrecting this old thread because a new custom mandolin case just arrived from Cedar Creek.

Since this thread started I have received 2 new cases from Cedar Creek custom shop.  I have absolutely no complaints about the quality of the cases, fit is perfect, so I am happy.  However, the wait time was well over 3 months so don't expect a quick response to orders.  As I have said before, if you send them the measurements and an outline, you will get a case that fits, but you need to plan way in advance and send in your order 3 or 4 months before you need the case.  I have just sent in a new order, but am expecting the case will probably arrive in March next year.

----------


## wvpamcur

:Frown: My Cedar Creek case for octave mandolin (trillium) has some serious issues. The velvet-covered foam lining has gotten a damp sticky feel that transfers to the instrument. The glue to the case is moist and the foam can be easily pulled from the case. The top of the case rests against the strings and has a permanent imprint. The instrument sts only on the neck - the body must be raised with pads to be level. No support under the pegs. I can't replace the foam interior and must buy a new case. Very disappointed in this case.

----------


## mrmando

> My Cedar Creek case for octave mandolin (trillium) has some serious issues.


Did you contact Cedar Creek about it?

----------


## Ray(T)

My only complaint about my Ceday Creeek OM case is its smell - sweet and sickly - which transfers to the instrument and stays for a short while after removing it. It's a tight fit and, I assume, custom made.

----------


## Rick Lindstrom

> My only complaint about my Ceday Creeek OM case is its smell - sweet and sickly - which transfers to the instrument and stays for a short while after removing it. It's a tight fit and, I assume, custom made.


Interesting observation. In mid-2011, I bought a Collings MT in a TKL case. The sweet smell in the case had transferred to the mando, and was so strong that I couldn't stand to play the instrument. It was that distracting. I called Collings about it; they said in no uncertain terms that they "don't make stinky mandolins" and that was that. I also had several interchanges with TKL in which they told me that the smell would dissipate in a few weeks, which it didn't. In subsequent conversation with TKL, they told me (in veiled terms) that I was an idiot, and that was that.  I don't know about TKL, but I would have expected better from Collings. My guess is that the complaint I had with the smell was not the first time they dealt with it.

In the 80's, I worked in a music store, and we sold cases made in Canada. I don't remember the brand, but they were noted for how rank they smelled inside when new, probably because they were using hide glue to install the linings and blocks. My guess is that TKL is still using something similar, and their "fix" is to perfume the glue. Amazing thing to do when there are modern glues available that don't smell at all. I bought a cheap Travelite case for a mando I built, and it smells like, well, nothing.

The end of the Collings/TKL story is that two years later I've finally begun to use the MT, and it's an excellent instrument. It still has a fragrance that might remind one of a lady of the night, but at least you can't smell it from across the room. I guess what TKL really meant to say is that the smell would dissipate in a couple of years. LOL

----------


## John Morton

> In the 80's, I worked in a music store, and we sold cases made in Canada. I don't remember the brand, but they were noted for how rank they smelled inside when new, probably because they were using hide glue to install the linings and blocks. My guess is that TKL is still using something similar, and their "fix" is to perfume the glue. Amazing thing to do when there are modern glues available that don't smell at all. I bought a cheap Travelite case for a mando I built, and it smells like, well, nothing.


TKL established its business on a large scale by buying up a number of case manufacturers in the 90's.  This included Harptone in Brooklyn and some in eastern Canada, one of which was Everest.  Harptone had its problems, including sometimes a strong reek of formaldehyde.  I suspect it extends the pot life of the glue.  I think TKL found no use for their equipment, because they stopped offering Harptone's wide range of sizes and shapes and settled on a few of the most popular.  The formaldehyde persisted for awhile, but now it's "fragrance", which lately is not too bad.

----------


## eadg145

> I called Collings about it; they said in no uncertain terms that they "don't make stinky mandolins" and that was that.


Ha!  From the clarity of the response, I suspect you may have spoken to Bill Collings himself.  He has a reputation for both building great instruments and telling it like he sees it.  :Grin:

----------


## doc holiday

Collings has issues at times with the cases supplied to them.  Bill C is working on his own cases.  They're light & terrific....I've seen the prototypes in Austin.  TKL on the other hand......their cases are going downhill. I've got a new Collings 01A & you have to position the lid....even then..the latches are a nightmare.  Collings & other builders are somewhat at the mercy of the case build monoply.

----------


## j. condino

I've been trying for years to get Pelican to make me a military spec fully waterproof  shaped mandolin case.

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Susan H.

A Pelican case would be wonderful! They'd get my vote.

----------


## Kevin Christianson

Does Cedar Creek actually make a case strictly for an octave mandolin or did your instrument fit into a standard mandolin case?  Which brand of octave and which model of case?  Thanks for your help.

----------


## Ray(T)

> Does Cedar Creek actually make a case strictly for an octave mandolin or did your instrument fit into a standard mandolin case?  Which brand of octave and which model of case?  Thanks for your help.


Bearing in mind that it’s almost 8 years since the last post on this thread ......

My Cedar Creek case came with my Clark GBOM. I can’t really say but I’ve always assumed that it was custom made for the instrument. What I can say is that it still stinks!

As it happens, I’ve since bought a Collings mandola and, although not as bad as the Cedar Creek case, that also smells. Not sure who made it but it looks like it might have been TKL.

I have other cases, inc. 3 Caltons, but they’re all “real” ones - made by Keith Calton in the UK - on the smell front they’re OK. I suspect there’s a law against building smelly cases over here! One of my mandolins came in an Ameritage and that doesn’t smell at all.

----------


## peter.coombe

Yep Cedar Creek and TKL cases smell when new.  When I get one I open it up and leave it open for a week or two.  Presto cases also used to smell, much worse.  They got the same treatment.  The smell is the glue, and I suspect is something difficult to avoid completely.

----------


## Bob Buckingham

Never had a problem with offensive smells from a TKL case, but Superior cases and many others yes. I put a smelly soap bar in the case to mask the odor. I have found that leaving the case open for a week, two weeks, a month, did not help. I tried everything and finally bought a TLK case that does not stink.

----------


## peter.coombe

Mmm.  Have just sniffed all my cases and they all smell to a greater or lesser extent.  The relatively new TKL case smells the most, and the smell is the same as Cedar Creek cases.  No surprises there because they are the same company.  One Cedar Creek case is a custom case a few years old and the smell has faded to almost nothing, the other has spent it's life empty and closed in a wardrobe and still smells, but not as much as when new.  I have a fiberglass Superior case, and the smell is not much at all, and that is about 12 months old.  The least smelly is a cheap Chinese music shop case.  None smell enough to be a problem, but the Presto cases used to really reek when brand new.  The other half used to complain when I left it open to outgass the smell, but the smell did fade with time.  Keep a case long enough and with use the smell will fade.

----------


## PDMan

My Calton that I received in February is just recently beginning to dissipate and I've left it open for days at a time.

----------


## mandomurph

> Mmm.  Have just sniffed all my cases and they all smell to a greater or lesser extent.  The relatively new TKL case smells the most, and the smell is the same as Cedar Creek cases.  No surprises there because they are the same company.  One Cedar Creek case is a custom case a few years old and the smell has faded to almost nothing, the other has spent it's life empty and closed in a wardrobe and still smells, but not as much as when new.  I have a fiberglass Superior case, and the smell is not much at all, and that is about 12 months old.  The least smelly is a cheap Chinese music shop case.  None smell enough to be a problem, but the Presto cases used to really reek when brand new.  The other half used to complain when I left it open to outgass the smell, but the smell did fade with time.  Keep a case long enough and with use the smell will fade.


Fresh dry coffee grounds in an old sock will overwhelm most foul smells.

----------


## sunburst

> Fresh dry coffee grounds in an old sock will overwhelm most foul smells.


Coffee grounds... mmmmm...

old sock?!... Hmmmm...

Which one overwhelms?  :Smile:

----------


## mandomurph

I prefer a clean old sock. YMMV.   :Smile:

----------


## Sue Rieter

I have used coffee grounds to remove stale old cat pee smell. Not in an instrument case, though.  :Grin:

----------


## dan in va

There used to be an organic product developed for septic tank use that somehow destroyed awful scents.  A friend used it for hunting and found that washing his clothing and pack in it made them not detectable to mule deer, coyotes, etc.  It worked very well indeed and was marketed to the hunting community as "Forget the Wind".  IIRC it's biodegradable and will only keep 6 months or so once mixed with water.  I don't know if it's still on the market by that name.

It worked very well indeed on a Martin Guitar case that wreaked of smoke so badly that it brought tears to my eyes every time it was open.  It also took the smell out of a soft string bass gig bag that had a really strong smell of ode de kitty cat wee wee.

----------


## sunburst

Dan, we use a product called Odormute to remove skunk smell from the dog when that unpleasant situation arises. It works pretty well, though it tends to require  2 or 3 applications. It is enzyme based, and though the label doesn't specify what enzymes, it mentions protein somewhere in the label info. Perhaps it is a similar product(?).

----------


## Sue Rieter

I also have Odo Ban Eucalyptus BioOdor Digester. I used it on an antique trunk that had been used by nesting mice. The active ingredient is bacterial enzyme cultures. I don't think it would work on glue smell, though (it's for "organic waste in hard to reach areas"), and honestly I don't really care for the eucalyptus smell. I had to air out the trunk for quite awhile to get rid of that additional odor.

----------


## pops1

I used newspaper and charcoal in the past to remove odors, worked very well. Shut it up in the case and the newspaper and charcoal will absorb the odors.

----------


## dan in va

John - Suspicion is high the stuff you mentioned is either very close to or the same that i used.

Pops1 - What is the charcoal you've used in the past?

----------


## pops1

Newspaper, the actual kind newspapers are printed on, not the advertising stuff that is inside them. And charcoal like you would put on the weber  and cook with. You may need to change them a couple of times as they absorb the odors, but they will absorb the odors. Keep the case closed and let them do their job.

----------


## pops1

I might add to ball the newspaper up so you can get a lot into the case, you may want to line it with paper first to keep the charcoal from the case insides. Or put the charcoal in a cardboard box cut down for the case. If you want to try just the newspaper alone, tho it may take longer. I did a freezer that someone unplugged while I was gone and it was nasty. Two changes of paper and charcoal over a week and it was a usable freezer again with no smell. It was bad before, ugh!!!!!!

----------


## dan in va

pops1 - Thanks for your help and revealing your trade secrets here in front of God and everybody.

----------

pops1, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Russ Donahue

Totally off subject - reading through the earlier pages of this thread made me realize how much I miss Paul Hosteter's contributions to this site. He is missed, and there were a handful of others on this thread who also seem to have "slowed down" or gone missing...sigh.

----------

